# writing a book, any templates?!?



## Muffy7 (Apr 13, 2005)

Hi everyone, i'm writing a novel, and so far i've been writing it in Word, but as i come closer to finishing i was wondering if there are any programs that emulate a book that you can see how your text looks and what dimensions and cover are for the book...

any ideaS?


----------



## Godofbeer (Feb 6, 2006)

Muffy7:

You got me curious because I'm working towards a similar goal. I googled "use microsoft word to write novel" and was amazed at the good information from folks who have already been thru the same process.

As far as templates are concerned, I found this site:

http://www.lulu.com/help/index.php?fID=208#layout

Click on the 'How do I layout my book' link in the middle near the top and then try the pocket sized DOC file. After the template doc file opens, try pasting your text into the page. Instant novel ... just add hours of typing!

What's the book about? Let us know when it's ready.

Wayne


----------



## exegete (Oct 26, 2005)

I just published a book (ready for pick up tomorrow!!). I had started using Word for the text portion. However, I bought Papyrus XI. It is available for both Windows and Macs - I use a Mac at home, and so bought that version. There is a layout template for a book that I used with little change. A few of the important items are available, but no indication how to get to them. I emailed the developers (Germany) and they responded in a few days with exactly what I needed. Worked for me. [$99]


----------



## Muffy7 (Apr 13, 2005)

hmm, well i'll have to try that lulu one... 
i tried a few templates already and it seems like they are just tree's where on the left panel you choose the section and on the right you input text... but i want something more then that, maybe something where a picture of a book according to inputted dimensions would be where you input text and so you can kinda see where you are in pages and everything...

the book is...
"A story about a boy who experiences everything life has to offer, whether it be wonderful or traumatizing experiences. He is presented with choices and each path he takes affects the rest of his life."


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Rich, you published a book? Do you have a link?


----------



## EBSchrader (Jan 28, 2001)

Speaking as a published novelist and also editor, I use Word documents for all my writings (except newsletters, which I compose in Publisher). A word of advice, if you don't intend to publish the book yourself: pay attention to the guidelines that the publisher provides as to margins, headers, page numbers, size and style of font, double spacing, indenting. Another word of advice, speaking as an editor of anthologies: please please don't use tricky formatting!!! That blood-curdling scream you hear is another editor, tearing out his/her hair over formatting that must be removed before anything can be done with the manuscript.


----------



## exegete (Oct 26, 2005)

firefytr said:


> Rich, you published a book? Do you have a link?


My mother's autobiography, published as hard copy, not on the web- 236 pages with about 100 photos.

I had done everything on the computer, my mother had hand-written everything. Then I edited, scanned photos, etc, and did the page layout. Took it to the printer as one PDF,a nd he printed directly from that file. Looks great. I picked up the books Saturday, and am sending the first copy to my mother today and then delivering the rest in two weeks when I visit.


----------



## EBSchrader (Jan 28, 2001)

What a lovely gesture for your mother! I wrote a brief biography of my late mother and printed copies for my children and grandchildren. They treasure it!


----------



## trumpetfalcon (Jun 12, 2006)

It's not a template, but I'd written this a little while ago that may be of use to you...

http://allpoetry.com/poem/563147

Usually I use Mircosoft Word, and change the page setup into proper manuscript format.

And I believe that in MS Word 2003(?) there is a "read" option that temporarily puts your text into book form for easier reading.


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

This thread has tweeked my curiosity.
How does one go about getting a personal hard copy book made ?
EXEGETE-that bio sounds wonderful-not just for your mother but for generations to come.
What is the rough price to have something like that done ? and minimum quantity ? Is it out of reach for average wage earner ?


----------



## exegete (Oct 26, 2005)

Since I did everything including page layout (camera ready), the printer only printed the book and had it bound. For 81/2 by 11, with 236 pages, and binding, it was $672 (plus tax) for 50 copies (~$13.44/copy). The price per copy dramatically drops once you get past 500. If you have someone

Also, it pays to shop around. There some companies that will do everything for you over the internet and ship to your house. I decided to go with a local printer, and for me it was worth it. I would not hesitate to bring another job to him. If fact, I few a few books of my own that need to be published, but since these include Hebrew/Greek fonts, etc. Papyrus cannot be the primary layout (it doesn't properly work with RTL languages).


----------

